# I dont kno what to do



## Klg123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Okk i did the same thing took two pills on sat. N took another one at 8 cuz thats the time i take it but i havnt been vomittingggg yet soo thts good for me but i did notice cramin n spottin of blood but when does it stop ?? Hope i wont get pregroo


----------

